# Help！My cm9 often crash



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Help me,please!!CM9 on my touchpad often crashes,and I am sure that the problem is audio of CM9!Because whenever the sound stops it will crash,for example,just finished playing music,vedio,a game or after a system bell. Each crash in 1 or 2second after the soud stop.I dont know the Android code,but I guess that is a conflict with the audio driver and my device.I tried almost all versions of CM9,but it crash all the time.CM7 crash less,and webosunder all normal,never crash.Now I try to keep a silence music in the background,and it dont crash until I turn off the music.But the power loss so fast！[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am so sorry for my bad English.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I beg you to help me!I am feel so unhappy! [/background]








[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This is my email:[email protected] Thank you very much! [/background]


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Ahym,

what build of the CM9 are you running? Have you tried to run a nightly build?
Please provide some more details so we can help you.

Sinan


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

gamesfrager said:


> Hey Ahym,
> 
> what build of the CM9 are you running? Have you tried to run a nightly build?
> Please provide some more details so we can help you.
> ...


I tried almost all the build!a0,a0.5,a0.6,a1,a2,nightly build....I running the 0811 nightly build now .it crash in each build T_T But it dont crash in the unofficial cm10,because its audio doesnt work~
Thank you for your help! T_T


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a logging app that you can try to run, I'm a very beginner in all this, but hopefully this can lead you to what is causing the problem.

https://play.google....org.jtb.alogrec

Or try this one

https://play.google....2F0LmRvbmF0ZSJd

this one has a video about it






I would run the logging app then play some sound to crash the device, after that you might be able to see what the log has to say about the crash.

Sinan


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

gamesfrager said:


> Here is a logging app that you can try to run, I'm a very beginner in all this, but hopefully this can lead you to what is causing the problem.
> 
> https://play.google....org.jtb.alogrec
> 
> ...


I will try it right now!Thank you very much!


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

ahym said:


> I will try it right now!Thank you very much!


T^T This app didnt record when my device crash,and it clear out all the log after my device restart.I can save the log when my device running normally.

This a log when my device running normally and finish playing music but not crash:
"...

D/BluetoothA2dpService( 227): Meta data info is trackname: 频率 artist: 苏打绿
D/BluetoothA2dpService( 227): mMediaNumber: 6550 mediaCount 0
D/BluetoothA2dpService( 227): mPostion 0 album: 苏打绿(Sodagreen) 同名专辑duration 0
I/HeadsetService( 617): New audio session: 5
I/HeadsetService( 617): Selected configuration: speaker
I/Effect-DRC( 158): Compression factor set to: 1.000000
I/Effect-BassBoost( 158): New strength: 0
I/Effect-Equalizer( 158): Setting band 0 to 0
I/Effect-Equalizer( 158): Setting band 1 to 0
I/Effect-Equalizer( 158): Setting band 2 to 0
I/Effect-Equalizer( 158): Setting band 3 to 0
I/Effect-Equalizer( 158): Setting band 4 to 0
I/Effect-Equalizer( 158): Setting loudness correction reference to 100.000000 dB
D/BluetoothA2dpService( 227): PlayState changed 0
I/ALSAModule( 158): ALSA Module: closing down output device
I/VolumePanel( 227): changeOverlayStyle : 1
D/dalvikvm( 227): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2136K, 34% free 7256K/10951K, paused 2ms+7ms
D/OpenGLRenderer( 298): Flushing caches (mode 0)
W/InputManagerService( 227): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]
..."

And I find the app put out the last sentence which is red font i marked above before my device crash.

Sorry for my bad English again.T_T


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ahym said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Help me,please!!CM9 on my touchpad often crashes,and I am sure that the problem is audio of CM9!Because whenever the sound stops it will crash,for example,just finished playing music,vedio,a game or after a system bell. Each crash in 1 or 2second after the soud stop.I dont know the Android code,but I guess that is a conflict with the audio driver and my device.I tried almost all versions of CM9,but it crash all the time.CM7 crash less,and webosunder all normal,never crash.Now I try to keep a silence music in the background,and it dont crash until I turn off the music.But the power loss so fast！[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am so sorry for my bad English.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I beg you to help me!I am feel so unhappy! [/background]
> 
> ...


You may be one of the unlucky few that seems to have a TouchPad that does not get along with Android audio. Lets troubleshoot a little and see what we can determine.

Have you always had this problem from the first install of Android on your TouchPad?

Have you tried using WebOS and are positive this does not happen?

Have you tried a clean install of CM9 to eleminate the posibility that you have a corrupted install? By clean install I mean run ACMEUninstaller and then use ACMEInstaller2 to install all newly downloaded files.

When you do a clean install, try using a nightly before July 6th which does not have any of the most recent fixes. If that seems to work, then try updating to a later nightly, like the 8/19 which has all the most recent fixes merged and see how it goes.

Report back what you find.


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You may be one of the unlucky few that seems to have a TouchPad that does not get along with Android audio. Lets troubleshoot a little and see what we can determine.
> 
> Have you always had this problem from the first install of Android on your TouchPad?
> 
> ...


Does that mean if I was[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] one of the unlucky few that seems to have a TouchPad that does not get along with Android audio[/background], my device never be a way to get a normal CM9？？T^T

1.I first installed cm7 but not cm9.At the beginning, cm7 has little crash problem,but it occasionally crash after some time.Since cm9a0 released, I immediately install cm9, but it kept reboot, I covet cm9 smooth, it has been used so far, there are about six months long.

2.Everything is normal that it running webos and webos never crash!

3.And in this six months that i using CM9,i have tried all the way I can do to stop crashing,but it didnt work!I had uninstall the CM9 and clear out the webos,and reinstall CM9.I try it several time in different way include using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEUninstaller and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEInstaller2.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4.Now I try [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a clean install of CM9 again,i will [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] using a nightly before July 6th.Cloud you tell me the d[/background]etailed steps？
First,I uninstall CM9 with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEUninstaller.Should I format system and data with CMW?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Second,clear out Webos?Which should I chose?Erase App&Data?Erase USB Drive?Full Erase? Secure Full Erase? [/background]
Thirdly，should I install a old vesion of webos?webos 3.0.0?(I am using the webos3.0.5 now)[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]
Fourthly，I know I shoud install [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a nightly before July 6th with [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEInstaller2.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]And then what should I do e[/background]xcept I said above?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You may be one of the unlucky few that seems to have a TouchPad that does not get along with Android audio. Lets troubleshoot a little and see what we can determine.
> 
> Have you always had this problem from the first install of Android on your TouchPad?
> 
> ...


Hello,Guru.I uninstall my cm9 and install cm7 which had installed several months ago.And I found it often crash like my cm9 now.But the cm7 didnt crash so often in the past!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ahym said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4.Now I try [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a clean install of CM9 again,i will [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] using a nightly before July 6th.Cloud you tell me the d[/background]etailed steps？
> First,I uninstall CM9 with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEUninstaller.Should I format system and data with CMW?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Second,clear out Webos?Which should I chose?Erase App&Data?Erase USB Drive?Full Erase? Secure Full Erase? [/background]
> Thirdly，should I install a old vesion of webos?webos 3.0.0?(I am using the webos3.0.5 now)[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]
> ...


I see in your other post that you already did the uninstall. So you now know that it uninstalled everything. There is no need to do anything to WebOS at all.

Since you have CM7 installed and working fine for now, make a nandroid backup so if you try anything else, you can always restore the backup if something does not work right. If you want to try CM9 July 6th nightly, use ACMEInstaller2 to install it. Then use cwm to install the 0429 gapps file. If you still have problems, just restore your backup to go back to CM7.


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I see in your other post that you already did the uninstall. So you now know that it uninstalled everything. There is no need to do anything to WebOS at all.
> 
> Since you have CM7 installed and working fine for now, make a nandroid backup so if you try anything else, you can always restore the backup if something does not work right. If you want to try CM9 July 6th nightly, use ACMEInstaller2 to install it. Then use cwm to install the 0429 gapps file. If you still have problems, just restore your backup to go back to CM7.


But the cm7 crash frequently like cm9 now! T_T


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ahym said:


> But the cm7 crash frequently like cm9 now! T_T


OK, this is my last attempt to help. Like I said in a previous post, you may have a TouchPad that will always have this reboot issue. I'm going to paste a text file that has all the instructions for uninstaling and then reinstalling Android. You say that WebOS does not have any rebooting issues, so it is most likely not a hardware issue. I have the 0819 nightly running on two 32GB TouchPads without any problems. So when you follow the instructions, be sure to download that nightly. Once you have followed the instructions and still have the reboot problem, then one would have to assume that you have a TouchPad that is always going to have that issue and there is nothing left to do.

******************************* Paste ****************************************

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install, or at least
once in a while.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM or TWRP seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM or TWRP, then read on. You will
need to uninstall everything and start over.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
rebuild.

Those who know how to do this differently and are comfortable with that,
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom or installing CM7 over
CM9, first thing you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current
install and copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your user apps and data using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root.
This will allow you to restore all your apps if the install goes South or you
can always restore your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: do not restore system apps or data to a newer rom, you will
cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) or Teamwin's CWM replacement everyone calls TWRP.
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice.
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM can be found at:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/moboot

ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod:

http://goo.im/devs/j...uchpad/recovery

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

If you wish to try TWRP, the current version is 2.2.0 and can be found at:

http://rootzwiki.com...ard-2012-07-12/

I strongly suggest you start out using CWM and update to TWRP later. Using TWRP and
another app named GooManager is a whole other subject for another day. I will not be
explaining how to use TWRP here.

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page.

Using Google I found the novacom installer here:

http://universal-nov...omInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

Note: Starting with the June 8th nightly, the CM team changed the way they name the
nightlies. If you do not add the word "update" without the quotes to the file name,
ACMEInstaller2 will not find and install the file. A properly named file will look
like the example below:

update-cm-20120707-nightly-tenderloin.zip

Note: Any file you try to install with ACMEInstaller2 must have "update" as the
first word in the file name, just like the example above.

However, if you are installing an update via CWM or TWRP, "Install Zip from SD card",
then you do not need to add "update" to the file name. Word is that the CM team will
eventually fix ACMEInstaller2 so you don't need to add "update" to the file name.

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the folder where you put the
novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,Inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find under the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

Now you are going to create two folders.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

Note: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a
window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

Note: Running CM9, you cannot connect a TouchPad to your PC as a usb device.
If you have not already done so, go to settings/storage and tap the three
dots in the upper R/H corner, select Computer Connections and put a check
in the MTP(media device)box. When connected to your Pc, look for
cm_tenderloin/SD card.

You should see either the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter, or cm_tenderloin
if you are connecting through a version of CM9. If you have not already created
a cminstall folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Note: When you connect the TouchPad to your PC and you are running
Windows XP with CM9 already installed, and get a warning that drivers
cannot be installed, on your TouchPad, go to settings/developer options
and take the check out of "Android debugging" box.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install.

If you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, you only need to copy the rom zip into
the cminstall folder and the gapps.zip into the ICS Install folder.

If you are copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click
the drive letter and eject the drive when you are done. Disconnect the usb cable.

Warning: If you do not eject the drive, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

If you are copying files via cm_tenderloin, you can just close Windows Explorer
and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

If you are upgrading CM7 to CM9, skip down to the paragraph that begins with
"Now both of you need to reboot."

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable. If this is
your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

Now both of you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad,
so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window.

First timers type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go
browse to that folder, if not browse to the Palm, Inc folder.

Both of you enter "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" without the quotes in
the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is
fondly called the "Double Penguin mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons
of code streaming down the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start.
If after two to three minutes you do not see the two penguins, there may be a problem
or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed,
start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly. There is also the possibility
that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run
MD5 hash checks to verify the integrity of your files.

Those of you upgrading from CM7 to CM9, when the install is done, boot into CM9
and check that the install worked. Other than your desktop needing to be rebuilt,
all your apps, settings, and data should be intact. You can skip the next paragraph.

First timers and upgraders, When the install of Mobot and CWM is done,
the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second
countdown if you see one. Now use the volume rocker to select CWM using the Home button.
Then select "Install zip file from SD card" and use the volume rocker to move down to the
ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the nigthly rom.zip and select that.
Start the install. When it is done, use the go back selection to go back to the main CWM
screen and select reboot system.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. If you are unlucky
enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at
the link I mentioned in the beginning of these instructions. You can also visit YouTube
and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev. Kyle. Great stuff. Look for
them here: http://www.youtube.c...ser/reverendkjr

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy the backup file over on
your Pc for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always
be able to restore that safety copy once you get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------



## ahym (Aug 29, 2012)

nevertells said:


> OK, this is my last attempt to help. Like I said in a previous post, you may have a TouchPad that will always have this reboot issue. I'm going to paste a text file that has all the instructions for uninstaling and then reinstalling Android. You say that WebOS does not have any rebooting issues, so it is most likely not a hardware issue. I have the 0819 nightly running on two 32GB TouchPads without any problems. So when you follow the instructions, be sure to download that nightly. Once you have followed the instructions and still have the reboot problem, then one would have to assume that you have a TouchPad that is always going to have that issue and there is nothing left to do.
> 
> ******************************* Paste ****************************************
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! I wil try again.


----------

